
The Time I Turned a Traffic Ticket into the Constitutional Trial of the Century - pavel_lishin
http://www.thepublicdiscourse.com/2017/01/18093/
======
jtlien2
I believe he does not hold true title to his car. He has a certificate of
title. The title is held by the state who employ him as a chauffeur. His
loaning the car to someone who speeded violates his licence agreement as a
hired chauffeur employed by the state.

------
tantalor
> Naturally, the law contains no procedure for return of the bond and imposes
> on the court no duty to return it.

Chilling!

